# Switching between MTB and BMX...



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a question for everyone in this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=337271

Well after I got my P2 back from the shop, it has been exteamly hard to ride since I am used to my BMX bike with 20" bars. My MTB almost feels like riding a fricking motorcycle compared to my BMX. My B-hop record on my BMX was 17" high, then when I got on my P2 I could barrely hop onto a curb, but after a little bit of riding that slowly improved and I was getting slightly better (but still hella awkward) on my P2.

Anyway I wondering for the people that frequently switch between 20 and 26, do you eventualy get used to riding both bikes and switching between the two? Or is it always awkward?

Any tips for going back and forth?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yes, i had the same problem with my vrothers bmx..... after a while youll get used to it and it only takes 5 min to get used to


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Just need to ride more.


----------



## aznguy (Mar 15, 2007)

definately feels a bit weird- though it mostly feels like it's just a bitharder to pull the front end up.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

I used to ride a Banshee Scratch for street and park (still have it). Then I got a BMX that weighs 23 lbs. Switching to bmx was easy. Could hop higher, flat 3, just handle it better. Now when I hop back on the Scratch, I cant hop it as good, or do as much as I could before. If I ride it for a few days solid, I get used to it again. Still like the bmx alot more for street though. The big differnce that bugs me the most between the two isn't the weight, like most people might think. That has something to do with it, still. But the big thing is the head angle. I hate how the Scratch is so slack, as are most MTB "dj/street" frames. If I were to buy a new hardtail frame, Id have to get a USB, because of the steep (for a mtb) head angle.


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

yeah, I have the same problem too, but mostly the other direction. I find it more difficult to switch from my big bike to the bmx. I have a fairly light eastern reaper for my bmx, and a fairly bmx-ie mtb my 26 union street ( also fairly light ). I also think that the twitchyness causes me difficulties, the super short chainstays and steep headtube angle take getting used to. it usually takes me about 30min to get comfortable on my bmx, but if i go the other way it's much shorter.


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

I just rode my friend's BMX at the skatepark today after not riding a twenty for at least a year, it just felt super twitchy and weird, I couldn't hop properly. But even by the end of twenty minutes or so, I was getting comfortable with it again, so just ride both a lot and try to get comfortable with both. Good luck with it.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

You might have an easier time going between the two if you got a mtb frame with a higher bb. My ritual has a real high bb shell, like a bmx. I hop on my buddys chase, which is like .2 inches lower then a p series and I cant ride the thing it feels too big. I actually feel better on a bmx. Your best bet is to either stick to one or the other, or get a mtb that is closer to the bmx, 24s, high bb, and so on.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

no sereously 5 minutes
but i have only ever switched from mtb and bmx
i dont know what its like to ride souly one


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I switched back and forth several times for a couple of days... That helped me out big-time.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah just ride!


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

There's more difference going to 20" BMX because of the steeper angles and general twitchiness of the bmx compared with a mtn. bike.
With the DJ mtn.bikes being made now there's alot less difference than there was 10yrs ago. I've had a P1 and currently have a DMR Sidekick and am building a P3 and they are all very similar to a bmx cruiser which have mellower angles than a 20".


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

my bike is very similar to a bmx, so i don't have that hard a time.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. I am getting some new bars for my BMX that are closer in length to my MTB (plus 20" bars are just stupid).

Do you think it would be better to switch between the two on a daily basis, or just ride BMX one week and MTB the other?


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

bringdoom said:


> You might have an easier time going between the two if you got a mtb frame with a higher bb. My ritual has a real high bb shell, like a bmx. I hop on my buddys chase, which is like .2 inches lower then a p series and I cant ride the thing it feels too big. I actually feel better on a bmx. Your best bet is to either stick to one or the other, or get a mtb that is closer to the bmx, 24s, high bb, and so on.


actually thats not the best bet. i switch between my 20 and kona scrap and it has no affect at all. all you gotta do is ride more and the switch is easy. the kona is very different from a bmx, no 24s no high bb and it holds no affect. sure i cant do as much as i can do on my bmx ridin street when im on the scrap, this being the reason i started riding bmx again, but once i take it to do some dh it feels fine.

so skeeter ,dont trip, just ride more itll work out.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

DJskeet said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I am getting some new bars for my BMX that are closer in length to my MTB (plus 20" bars are just stupid).
> 
> Do you think it would be better to switch between the two on a daily basis, or just ride BMX one week and MTB the other?


don't waste money.

start lifting and it wont bother you as much anymore


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)




----------



## yzracer141 (Oct 3, 2006)

It's not that bad, just ride more often.

I take both my BMX bike and my MTB on my car almost every time I go ride. I normally end up riding my BMX more, but I can get off one and ride the other just the same.

I wouldn't waste my money on the bars either. I have 25" on my BMX bike and 28 on my MTB.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Me, no problems, the BMX makes riding mtb seem easy. In fact, I was thinking of just riding bmx, cuz whats the point of riding mtb for street and parks when a bmx is just better. you can do every trick you can on a p2 only faster. Mtbs I like on dirt tho; I never ride bmx on dirt, tho mostly cuz our trails here are pretty rough, no finely groomed rhythms (yet).


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

hit, skip, skip, skip, hit


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Jiffycake said:


> hit, skip, skip, skip, hit


you missed the point of the picture.... look in the window :thumbsup:


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

JBsoxB said:


> you missed the point of the picture.... look in the window :thumbsup:


ha! lol, I didn't see that before!

in that case its: hit, skip, skip, hit, hit, hit:thumbsup:


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

LMAO you expect me to see some black kid in a window meanwhile there is a tub full of t&a?


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

its all riding a bike... the more you ride the easier it will be to switch between the two.. i went from bmx to a p2... the bigger bikes feel a little more stable... i guess its all just time mang.. the longer you do it the easier it gets to be able to ride anything... dont give up... just know that your bmx is always going to feel twitchy... leave your bars alone... wider is better on bmx bikes... it gives you more stability in the air and make tricks easier to krank out.. just stick with it


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Jiffycake said:


> LMAO you expect me to see some black kid in a window meanwhile there is a tub full of t&a?


Haha. Both your first and second comment are almost exactly what I said when JB showed it to me.


----------

